# CPT 36215,757625,75716 together?



## daniel (Aug 24, 2011)

If the peripheral physician enters through the forearm, do to the lilacs bifurcation being clotted. Then engages the subclaivin artery to get to the aorta to perform a abdominal Total Descending aortorgram, can we code for the CPT 36215? 

What cath code would be used in this scenario?



Confused on this.


Thanks
Daniel,CPC


----------



## dpeoples (Aug 24, 2011)

daniel said:


> If the peripheral physician enters through the forearm, do to the lilacs bifurcation being clotted. Then engages the subclaivin artery to get to the aorta to perform a abdominal Total Descending aortorgram, can we code for the CPT 36215?
> 
> What cath code would be used in this scenario?
> 
> ...




Cath placement to the aorta (any region) is always considered non-selective, irrespective of access. The correct code is 36200.

HTH


----------

